# snow boots



## lawnsaspire (Dec 1, 2011)

iM NEW TO THE SITE BUT NOT NEW TO SNOW REMOVAL. I WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE KNEW OF ANY WORK BOOTS THAT COULD BE USED FOR SNOW REMOVAL AND REGULAR LAWN AND OUTSIDE WORK. JUST AN ALL AROUND BOOT WITHOUT HAVING TO BE A EXCLUSIVELY WINTER BOOT. SOMETHING I COULD WEAR WHEN SNOW BLOWING AND MOWING. THANKS


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Get the Danner Ft. Lewis Boots! Military spec and warm/dry if you are looking for a strictly winter boot.

http://www.copshoes.com/c-danner-fort-lewis-p-DAN-69110.html

Otherwise, for year round, even winter, I wear a hiking boot by ASOLO. Waterproof and breathable. Though not as warm, I try not to be out of the truck any longer than I have to, and also wear good wool socks.
....


----------



## LI snowman (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't found one boot that is good for everything. You really need a deicated winter boot and summer boot.

I have muck boots artic pro for when I'm doing sidewalks and snowblowing. They work well because the salt just rinses right off and they are waterproof. I also have a pair of cabelas 8" leather hunting boots that have gortex and 200 gram thinsulate. They are good when I am in and out of the truck or for general winter work. For the summer I use Carhartt waterproof breathable hiking boots. They are comfortable, have held up well, and also have a gortex liner.


----------



## bartolini (Sep 11, 2009)

Stick with snowmobile boots, like Baffin when doing snow combat. Too hot for a winter worthy boot when cutting.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

My boots last a year for lawn then their shot. I have an LL bean winter boot that feels like a big sneaker- very comfortable. Had 5 years now and will use this year again.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

From experience you don't want anything leather for snow/ice. For the salt dries and causes the leather to crack horribly. And with that being said ,I've found that I prefer leather for a good summer work boot. I have found that Rocky makes a really good boot made of a Cordura nylon that is water proof and is warm. An all season work boot,but they don't sow the sole onto the uppers,just glue them and the salt has a similar result. So for winter I started buying a Muck brand chore boot that is 400/600 grams insulated rubber/nylon slip on boot that can be bought at TSC that has proven to be warm durable and low maintenance. IMOP


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

I wear my chippewa loggers all year long...they are insulated but my feet stay cool in the summer and warm in the winter. Always dry and they are comfortable for all day wear.
http://www.chippewaboots.com/category/logger


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Walmart books 25 bucks.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Military combat boots with removal liner,flight deck boots I think they are called made by Bates and Bell-view (spelling?)
just have to clean them a lot in the winter if you expose them to salt, but I stay in the truck most of the time so they are not exposed to salt. With thick socks, liners and the boot I can be out in the snow all day with out my feet getting cold walking for miles. Well I used to be able to, but now it seems that my feet are cold sitting in the house in my socks and warm house shoes and it 70 degree...sign of old age?

I walk 8-10 miles a day if I am working in the Midwest, 3-6 if I am in the SE or Appalachians(at least) doing cultural survey work for pipeline and power lines. I get about 4 years out of them, I do not wear out the tread or they do not crack, I have a problem with the laces cutting into the lower eyelets. But I think it has something to do with my gait more then the boot because its always the same one on the same side. 

Military boots were made to walk in, stand in and wear in all type of weather (full leather boots), so they make a perfect work boot, for me anyway.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1364103 said:


> Walmart books 25 bucks.


So do you drill holes in the books and use rope to hold them to your feet.

Doesn't seem effective to me.

....


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

White Gardens;1365436 said:


> So do you drill holes in the books and use rope to hold them to your feet.
> 
> Doesn't seem effective to me.
> 
> ....


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

White Gardens;1365436 said:


> So do you drill holes in the books and use rope to hold them to your feet.
> 
> Doesn't seem effective to me.
> 
> ....


Budgie cords.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

:laughing:I would use staples, budgie cords always break when they are cold and I would hate to have one break and poke my eye out:laughing:


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Red Wings

Get the water proof ones. I don't like the insulated ones, my feet sweat too much then.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

I drive a plow so dont require boots. Boots are for the shovellers. Wear a "Wind River" duck shoe that works great year round. Totally water proof shoe that keeps feet dry during early spring clean ups, feet stay dry mowing wet lawns, mud doesnt stick to soles while in flowerbeds, snow stays out if your panys are not flood pants..


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

Dr Who;1365446 said:


> :laughing:I would use staples, budgie cords always break when they are cold and I would hate to have one break and poke my eye out:laughing:


Had an employee use trimmer cord as shoe laces. When asked why, he replied "he could not afford new laces on what I paid him". This was said as he sucked on a cancer stick.


----------



## Spokaneplow (Oct 7, 2011)

Ozark Trail - Men's Outdoorman -40F Winter Snow Boots

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Men-s-Outdoorman-40F-Snow-Boots/16438448

$20.00 on sale...

Been using these for years... comfortable, ALWAYS DRY and warm. easy to get on and off.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

Spokaneplow;1366762 said:


> Ozark Trail - Men's Outdoorman -40F Winter Snow Boots
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Men-s-Outdoorman-40F-Snow-Boots/16438448
> 
> ...


Your home of the Chiefs hockey team. I was born just above you in Trail, BC.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Spokaneplow;1366762 said:


> Ozark Trail - Men's Outdoorman -40F Winter Snow Boots
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Men-s-Outdoorman-40F-Snow-Boots/16438448
> 
> ...


Looks coooolld. brrrr...


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Spokaneplow;1366762 said:


> Ozark Trail - Men's Outdoorman -40F Winter Snow Boots
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-Men-s-Outdoorman-40F-Snow-Boots/16438448
> 
> ...


Those look decent, for the money. Made in Canada, even!

Do these run true to size? I where a 12 in Northerners.

kevlars


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

ecco boots they are 214.00 and they do not leak! go to nordstrom .com.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I ordered some of the Ozark Trail boots from Walmart. They didn't have my size at the store, so I ordered online. They were $40 at the store and $20 online! They seem to be pretty nice, and made in Canada to boot! (Pun intended!) Should be here Friday at the earliest. 

kevlars


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

we have found over the years that these are the best boots for all weather conditions..LOL


----------



## RBEnterprises (Jan 3, 2010)

Muck boots. Really a good all around boot for crappy weather.


----------

